# I drove the "2011 Bentley Mulsanne" the other day...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Full story here:

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/01/20/2011-bentley-mulsanne-review-road-test/

One seriously kick-ass car! Big and bad.

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I read the review, nice job as always. Where did you end up driving it? Wasn't this the car you picked up in Boston? I could not tell from your pix where you went.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> I read the review, nice job as always. Where did you end up driving it? Wasn't this the car you picked up in Boston? I could not tell from your pix where you went.


Great question.

I had the car in my driveway in California (pics were taken right around the corner from my house). Then, something unexpected came up and Bentley needed the car back in Boston immediately. They shipped it back there, and then flew me back to Boston to drive it. I spent a full day with the car up near Cape Ann, Massachusetts. Unfortunately, I didn't reference any of that drive in my story as I didn't have pics to support it. It was gorgeous in New England.

There is only one press car in North America, so that is the same car in all the magazines and it appeared on "The Bachelor" earlier this week.

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> Great question.
> 
> I had the car in my driveway in California (pics were taken right around the corner from my house). Then, something unexpected came up and Bentley needed the car back in Boston immediately. They shipped it back there, and then flew me back to Boston to drive it. I spent a full day with the car up near Cape Ann, Massachusetts. Unfortunately, I didn't reference any of that drive in my story as I didn't have pics to support it. It was gorgeous in New England.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Glad you found a good place to drive up there.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent read as always, Mike. What a gorgeous vehicle as well. Wish I had the opportunity to even just sit in one, let alone drive!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Excellent read as always, Mike. What a gorgeous vehicle as well. Wish I had the opportunity to even just sit in one, let alone drive!


You'll like this...

While driving around Cape Ann, I went into this little town called Ipswich. Along the coastal road (Little Neck Road), I pulled over to check out the view. I took a picture with my point-and-shoot crappy Canon (second pic) and a crowd of passer-bys showed up. I snapped a shot of them with my iPhone (first pic). I stood out there for about 30 minutes showing the locals the car, as each took turns sitting in it and taking pics. Pretty funny, as many had never even seen a $330,000 Bentley like that.

- Mike


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That second pic, is awesome Mike! The moon in the sky, the colors of the sunset and the colors on the car. Crappy P&S or not, it's still an excellent shot!

If you ever end up coming out to AZ for some test drives/photo shoots let me know. I'd love to meet up.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> That second pic, is awesome Mike! The moon in the sky, the colors of the sunset and the colors on the car. Crappy P&S or not, it's still an excellent shot!
> 
> If you ever end up coming out to AZ for some test drives/photo shoots let me know. I'd love to meet up.


I know, I know, I know... I was attempting to travel "light" to Boston (no checked bags), and we already had a nice set of pics from California, so I left my "real" camera and glass at home and just brought my pocket Canon. That evening, when the sun started to set with a purple glow and the moon came up... I was dying! 

The shot came out incredibly well with the basic camera. It would have been Bentley marketing material with my DSLR! 

I'm in Arizona at least once a year for some reason or another. Of course we can meet up.

- Mike


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I secretly read your review all the time!!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Emission said:


> I know, I know, I know... I was attempting to travel "light" to Boston (no checked bags), and we already had a nice set of pics from California, so I left my "real" camera and glass at home and just brought my pocket Canon. That evening, when the sun started to set with a purple glow and the moon came up... I was dying!
> 
> The shot came out incredibly well with the basic camera. It would have been Bentley marketing material with my DSLR!
> 
> ...


It's now the new desktop wallpaper on my Macbook. 

Shoot me a PM or an e-mail (if you still have my e-mail address) the next time you're around. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in AZ too and would definitely do a meet when you are in town...let us know!


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

> I drove the "2011 Bentley Mulsanne" the other day...


I'm so impressed.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Hu99 said:


> I'm so impressed.


This is a car forum where car fans and enthusiasts share stories about cars :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Justin T said:


> I'm in AZ too and would definitely do a meet when you are in town...let us know!


I'm thinking of going to Phoenix in May... I'll PM you too. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

is this the same Press Car that I checked out?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baAib6OqQ3E&hd=1

May? Might be travelin


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

andyffer said:


> is this the same Press Car that I checked out?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baAib6OqQ3E&hd=1


No, that one is too dark. Where was that?

- Mike


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Emission said:


> No, that one is too dark. Where was that?
> 
> - Mike


Special invite event in AZ


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

andyffer said:


> Special invite event in AZ


Pretty cool. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Emission said:


> Pretty cool. :thumbup:
> 
> - Mike


Yea they had a bunch of the new 2011's.
Rolls, Bentley, Ferrari, Lambo, Rawserati, Aston, Bugatti, Lotus, BMW and one or two others
Quite a fun day!

Should come to AZ more then ha!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

andyffer said:


> Yea they had a bunch of the new 2011's.
> Rolls, Bentley, Ferrari, Lambo, Rawserati, Aston, Bugatti, Lotus, BMW and one or two others
> Quite a fun day!
> 
> Should come to AZ more then ha!


:thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey, I am coming to Arizona next weekend... in a rather interesting vehicle.

In all honesty, I have two cars next week:

2011 Mercedes-Benz SLS "Gullwing"
2011 Mercedes-Benz / Airstream "Interstate 3500"

I'll drive the SLS around town Monday-Friday, then leave it in LA as I depart in the Airstream for Phoenix at the end of the week. I'm not making promises, but I may be able to meet for lunch next weekend... my schedule is tight. More info to follow.

- Mike


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Emission said:


> Hey, I am coming to Arizona next weekend... in a rather interesting vehicle.
> 
> In all honesty, I have two cars next week:
> 
> ...


Interesting vehicle, indeed! Too bad it isn't in the Gullwing though. 

I'll be busy all next Saturday but will be around on Sunday. Let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Agreed. However, the SLS seats two while the Interstate seats eight!

I'll be in Phoenix again soon, if next weekend doesn't work.

- Mike


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Emission said:


> Agreed. However, the SLS seats two while the Interstate seats eight!
> 
> I'll be in Phoenix again soon, if next weekend doesn't work.
> 
> - Mike


Sounds good!


----------

